# Hawaii



## QAuthority (May 18, 2014)

I am new to the forum but have been 'surfing' posts for awhile. 'Nice break' (surfer language for a good forum)! I was posting to get feedback on any IBEW Members that have worked out of the hall in Hi. Positive or negative, haters included you are welcome! I believe in 'free press' it's your choice. Found a hater in a post after doing a Hawaii search in Union Topics but I am equally interested in some real-time experience with dealing with 1186. Why? Because as I signed in, I Question Authority! Mahalo!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I like 1186. I'm not a member. They have never given me an ounce of trouble or hassle. They just were not as open to people of all races and creeds forty years ago as they are now. God bless them for having made the change as well as they have. I hope my son goes 1186 when he is ready to become an electrician.


----------



## QAuthority (May 18, 2014)

macmikeman said:


> They just were not as open to people of all races and creeds forty years ago as they are now.
> Still a problem!


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> I like 1186. I'm not a member. They have never given me an ounce of trouble or hassle. They just were not as open to people of all races and creeds forty years ago as they are now. God bless them for having made the change as well as they have. I hope my son goes 1186 when he is ready to become an electrician.


Do they hate ******?


----------



## QAuthority (May 18, 2014)

Chris1971 said:


> Do they hate ******?


 Experience?


----------



## QAuthority (May 18, 2014)

No one with Hawaii work experience?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

QAuthority said:


> No one with Hawaii work experience?


Lots and lots and lots of it,
Lots and lots and lots of it,
Lots and lots and lots of iiiiiitttttttttt

LOTS and lots and lots of it. 



Sung to the lone ranger tune.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

You pass hundreds of my projects every day pretty much unless Wainae is your only drive in which case then only a few dozen out there.


----------



## QAuthority (May 18, 2014)

Work experience through the Union Hall?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

QAuthority said:


> Work experience through the Union Hall?


I've hired union guys, I never worked through the union hall. Does it need capitol letters, I am so ignorant of the proper English, I slept thru school during that class.


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> I've hired union guys, I never worked through the union hall. Does it need capitol letters, I am so ignorant of the proper English, I slept thru school during that class.


Yes it does a proper name gets capitalized.


----------



## QAuthority (May 18, 2014)

Really? Nobody?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Have you got specific questions? I have 2 inlaws that are members, I could ask them if you like.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

macmikeman said:


> Have you got specific questions? I have 2 inlaws that are members, I could ask them if you like.


Does the inflatable rat wear a hula skirt and coconut bra?


----------



## SkinsNation (Oct 23, 2013)

robnj772 said:


> Does the inflatable rat wear a hula skirt and coconut bra?


No, but he gets leid a lot


----------

